
Ask HN: What is in a toolbox of modern C developer? - titanfall
I am curious what IDEs, frameworks and other tools are used by modern C developers. My bet would on valgrind and CLion .. perhaps?
======
kartD
Highly dependent on the type of project. Embedded, networking/systems, open
source or really ancient codebases (20 years plus)

For Embedded - anything, but you might get stuck with the microcontrollers IDE
which is just a layer on NetBeans or Eclipse and annoying as hell to use since
it's some old gcc version

For networking and systems, I imagine IDE freedom but tools are varied:
dtrace, strace and all of LINUX/BSD's goodies.

Open source is similar to the systems.

I would say for C you'd want Valgrind and gdb with the new fancy frontends or
modified gdbinit file. I'm in embedded and I prefer vim (going to shift to
neovim soon). Clang with the static analyser is great as well.

For C the main problem is ancient code bases and companies that aren't willing
to adopt some of the newer methods of testing, source control etc.

C has rarely struck me as a frameworks kind of language because most of what
you need is available in POSIX.

You may want to check big modern C projects for what they use. E.g.
Cloudflare's stuff, Redis maybe Google Fuschia

